# Double dye stabilizing



## B Rogers (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a friend getting into stabilizing and would love to get tips on how to double/triple dye with results like the pictures I've attached. I have no clue on something like this. In my simple mind I'm thinking partially submerging in one color resin, pulling vacuum, curing then maybe fully submerging into a second color, pulling vacuum, curing. I also wondered about applying dye to certain areas of the blank vs in the resin prior to vacuum. I don't have a lot of knowledge on the subject yet, but I figured I'd get some great advice on here. Also is there a proper way to orient the blank for various patterns, or pulling partial vacuum, etc. when double dying? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 6, 2019)

I have tried some double dying. I put the blank in a cup and add 1 color of resin. I only put a small amount in the cup. Maybe an inch and let it soak for a couple days. The resin will soak into the blank all the way to the top of the blank. Next I put the blank in the other color of resin and put it under vacuum. After the vacuuming is competed I release the vacuum and let soak before I put in the oven. This is my redneck way and I know others do it differently. Check youtube for some ideas and there is a lot of knowledge on WB. Use the search option for more information.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2019)

https://woodbarter.com/threads/looking-for-double-dying-tips.34098/

Might try this thread...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 6, 2019)

DKMD said:


> https://woodbarter.com/threads/looking-for-double-dying-tips.34098/
> 
> Might try this thread...


I'd read through several but hadn't ran across this one yet. I'll check it out. Appreciate it.


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 6, 2019)

CWS said:


> I have tried some double dying. I put the blank in a cup and add 1 color of resin. I only put a small amount in the cup. Maybe an inch and let it soak for a couple days. The resin will soak into the blank all the way to the top of the blank. Next I put the blank in the other color of resin and put it under vacuum. After the vacuuming is competed I release the vacuum and let soak before I put in the oven. This is my redneck way and I know others do it differently. Check youtube for some ideas and there is a lot of knowledge on WB. Use the search option for more information.


I've checked YouTube out but not seeing any techniques that give the results I'm looking for. Thanks for the reply. Do you have any pics of your blanks?


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 6, 2019)

DKMD said:


> https://woodbarter.com/threads/looking-for-double-dying-tips.34098/
> 
> Might try this thread...


Boy that last blank from @Gixxerjoe04 and the blank from @Glenn Lefley look really nice. Wonder if they'd be willing to share their preferred technique since they've had another year of practice since that original post. 
I'd be curious to know how they oriented the blanks, vacuum/soak time, etc.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 6, 2019)

I never got real in depth with it just because I hated wasting wood experimenting haha. Seems like the technique I tried worked sometimes but sometimes it didn't. I'd pull partial vacuum, let it soak for 30 minutes to an hour, bake, sand it down some then do regular stabilizing for the main color. Sometimes it worked great, other times it seems to fill the outer pores which would prevent the main color from penetrating all the way. Maybe I didn't put the main color under vacuum long enough, I dunno. I know others just let it soak in the first color and that seems to work, the guys who are real good won't tell haha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 6, 2019)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I never got real in depth with it just because I hated wasting wood experimenting haha. Seems like the technique I tried worked sometimes but sometimes it didn't. I'd pull partial vacuum, let it soak for 30 minutes to an hour, bake, sand it down some then do regular stabilizing for the main color. Sometimes it worked great, other times it seems to fill the outer pores which would prevent the main color from penetrating all the way. Maybe I didn't put the main color under vacuum long enough, I dunno. I know others just let it soak in the first color and that seems to work, the guys who are real good won't tell haha.


Guess if they're making big money, can't tell all the secrets. Thanks for filling us in on your process.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2019)

Have you seen this page?

https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Double-Dye-Stabilize-Wood-for-Pen-Blanks-Kn/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you seen this page?
> 
> https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Double-Dye-Stabilize-Wood-for-Pen-Blanks-Kn/


No sir but I'll check it out. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2019)

@Sprung does some nice dye work...


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2019)

Stabilizing is a science. When you start dyeing blanks, it starts to become part science and part art form. Delving into double dyeing (or even dyeing with 3 or more colors) really gets even more into being an art form. Admittedly, even though I'm not producing larger numbers of blanks to sell anymore, I still have some secrets and techniques that I plan to keep. In part because it's sometime hard to explain it. In part because my techniques are something I spent lots of time (and wasted wood and resin) developing through trial and error. In part because I feel it's my prerogative as an artist to be able to keep some secrets about my method of art.

And, in large part, because there are so many variables at play that you really can't just say, "Do this, orientate the blank this way, vacuum for this long, soak for that long, do a rain dance, balance on one foot for an hour straight, and you'll get these exact results." There are differences between species of wood and how they soak up resin. There are even many differences within a species as to how an individual piece will soak up resin. And sometimes even piece cut 6 inches apart from each other in the same burl will take up resin (and thus dye) differently. Through much trial and error you really have to learn to read the wood. Spend enough time doing that and you'll be able to get a pretty decent picture in your head as to how a blank might turn out when it's done - and then the piece surprises you and looks vastly different.

To try and explain all those variables would mean pretty much writing a book with very intricate details. If you really want to learn, you're going to have to do lots of trial and error. You're going to waste wood and resin. And if you want someone to really be able to tell you how and help you hit the ground running, you almost need to spend time working in person with someone experienced at dye work. I had spent nearly 2 years reading and learning about stabilizing before I was set up to stabilize. I felt like I knew a lot going into it - but there was also so much to learn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2019)

Tony said:


> @Sprung does some nice dye work...



I've been known to play with some color from time to time.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice job. They look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2019)

Sprung said:


> I've been known to play with some color from time to time.


And I've got some Sprung Art in my hoard somewhere!!


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> And I've got some Sprung Art in my hoard somewhere!!



Spin them up!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

